# ATI Radeon HD 4250 and win 8.1



## Kimi232 (Jan 7, 2006)

the graphics card is Onboard- Turbo3D, and ATI Radeon HD 4250 "(Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1)"

I have windows 8.1 pro 64bit

my problem is, the driver for the ati isn't compatible at all with win 8.1. and when i try to run it, i end up all messed up and having to uninstall and start back with scratch. 
AMD from what i've heard isn't planning on making any updated drivers for this graphics card huh: would it even still be called a "card" since it's built into the motherboard? lol) anyways, and the latest they've made it compatible with is windows 7. however it worked fine with windows 8 right before i upgraded. 

Is there some way around this or a fix of some sort that i haven't found? right now the only thing on here for the graphics card is what the machiene found by default i guess. Theres no software on here for it, and i can't have the hydravision or special effects or anything that i once had before windows 8.1. 
I also get a weird effect going on with texts showing on screens that i never got before. and also flash games crash a lot, along with downloaded games and windows 8.1 app store games. and if i push it and not close out the window and wait for the letters to un jumble/decrypt or whatever that would be called, i get this pale blue screen that has a big sad face on it, and tells me it had a problem or something and will reboot and to look in a specific place and that will have info on the crash dump or something like that. 

Anyhelp would be greatly appreciated! 


PS: This is the kind of things i see when it does this. (printscreen, added to photobucket, then cropped it to the text area).

```
hxxp://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q651/Saphris25/ce301cf9-ab5f-41a4-a913-992c13b653a0_zps5839cf36.jpg
```


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Onboard Graphics drivers need to be obtained from Gigabyte and they do not have Windows 8/8.1 graphics drivers available.
Drivers from the graphics chip manufacturer can cause problems with Onboard Graphics..


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

If it worked on regular 8 before, you can likely wait a revision from Cats 13.1 with the integrated IGP support - and it should support windows 8.1 in the next driver revision because so many end users out there have that same solution, and in this case likely it will support 8.1 on the AMD site here_

Download Drivers

__before_ Gigabyte, Asus, MSI etc... release it on their website for download. Usually that's the case. If it were me I would get a cheap HD 5450 or something like that to tide me over if you needed those special advanced features until the 8.1 fix is out there.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

This issue has been ongoing for over a year now (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=812695 KB2670838 Platform update for Windows 7 SP1 and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 was the original trigger) and I don't see AMD or MS coming out with a fix or workaround for it.

If it was purely a browser issue, in Firefox you could try disabling hardware acceleration or setting *gfx.direct2d* to disabled from about:config or try the workaround from #414 in the Bugzilla topic above.

Try installing DirectX 9.0C, it might also help some: Download DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2010) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------

